# mp3 Player in C++



## Sebat (5. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich muss einen mp3 Player in C++ schreiben...

problem: kaum ahnung von C++ und GAR KEINE ahnung wie ich nen mp3 Player mache...

Ihr seid meine Letzte Lösung, kennt ihr, oder macht ihr mir, einen gutes Tutorial?


BITTE

sebastian


----------



## Sinac (5. September 2003)

Also ohne Grundlagen wirste nicht sehr weit kommen, also lern am besten erstmal die.


----------



## Tobias K. (5. September 2003)

moin


Vielleicht solltest du auch noch ein paar Angaben machen wie dein Mp3-Player aussehen soll, was er machen können soll, Windows-Anwendung, Dos-Anwendung, ...
Und warum sollst du einen schreiben wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast?!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Sebat (5. September 2003)

Also ich habe schon Ahnung, nur halt nicht sooo viel, und damit ihr mir nicht mit so nem Mörder Teil ankommt (muss uach verstehen was ich da mache) habe ich das geschrieben!

was er soll: mp3s abspielen anhalten, und vielleicht auch noch ne playlist!

warum: Projekt für die Schule


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. September 2003)

Ein Tutorial willst du, ok...

1. Auf http://www.google.de/ surfen
2. "mp3 player c++" in das Suchfeld eingeben
3. Auf "Auf gut Glück!" klicken
4. Sourcecode runterladen
5. Sourcecode lesen
6. Sourcecode verstehen
7. Schritte 5. und 6. beliebig oft wiederholen
8. Eigenen MP3-Player schreiben
9. Fragen warum man da noch nicht selber draufgekommen ist


----------



## against_bush (5. September 2003)

*lol^^*

tja so schlau du auch sein magst, der download is ein death link


----------



## Sebat (5. September 2003)

10. schon gemacht
11. doch sucht MAN eine erklärung für das ganze 





> (muss uach verstehen was ich da mache)


12. wenn du nix besseres zu bieten hast jetzt schon danke


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. September 2003)

@Sebat:

// edit: zu 10.: entfernt 

zu 11.:
Ok, dann bist du wohl zu faul dir selber Informationen zu beschaffen, nun gut.

Mach dir doch erst mal einen Plan was du alles brauchst für dein Programm, in welche Teile du es aufgliedern kannst. Z.B. Organisation der Playlist, Funktionen für die GUI, Audiofunktionen... dann fängst du mit der Implementation der einfacheren Teile an. Wenn du schon was von Win32-API-Programmierung weißt (wenn nicht ist der Thread hier sinnlos), ist das Grundgerüst schnell erstellt. Und dann programmierst du einfach mal die Sachen die du kannst. Und wenn's dann an die komplizierteren Parts geht, kannst du ja hier spezifische Fragen stellen. Dann wird man dir auch helfen können.

zu 12.:
Mit der Einstellung kommst du hier aber nicht weit.


@against_bush:
Ein "Death Link"? Was soll das denn sein?
Ich komme jedenfalls auf die Seite http://www.1cplusplusstreet.com/vb/scripts/ShowCode.asp?txtCodeId=6722&lngWId=3 , und der Download funktioniert bei mir prima. Evtl. bei Google nur nach deutschen Seiten gesucht?
Übrigens: http://www.tutorials.de/help/about-us , besonders Pkt. 12.


----------



## bsdxroot (11. September 2003)

Ich glaube ich hab hier irgendwo mal was gelesen so von wegen konkrete Fragen wenn man ein Problem nicht selber lösen kann.

Ich hab gerade mal bei sourceforge.net nachgesehen, da gibts hunderte MP3 Player . . .


Kleine Anekdote:

Irgendwo auf ner LAN kam mal einer zu mir und Fragte: Haste mal 5 Minuten Zeit ?
Ich so: Ja, worum gehts ?

Antwort: Erklär mir mal schnell Linux.


----------



## chibisuke (12. September 2003)

nun 2 möglichkeiten...

entweder auf http://www.wotsit.org die format spezifikation mit beispielcode runterladen, (beispielcode kann unter umständen sogar n kompletter MP3 decoder sein) und dann mit gegeigneter sound ausgabefunktion ausgeben...

oder du benutzt COM und lädst den windows media player als ActiveX

_Module.Init(NULL, hInstance);
AtlAxWinInit();
CreateWindow("AtlAxWin", MediaPlayerClass /* siehe OLE viewer*/....)

und dann nich vergessen die ATL auch wieder abzuschalten!

für infomationen zu COM empfehle ich dir auf http://www.germandevnet.de das winapitut ...


----------

